# Question on CS HRD site



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I searched for an answer, but did not find one that helped. On the HRD site, what is the process if you would like to change the towns you listed for preference. I took the 25 APR 09 test, and the results are obviously not in yet, but there are a few editing options that don't become available until the list comes out, could it be buried there? 

Thank You, and sorry if it's already been covered.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

From what I remember, you log into your account and it was right there next to your four lists that were available to view. 

If you claimed residency on test day, your residency dept. would be locked and you could change the other three. Otherwise all four would be available to change. You would click a drop down menu and you could select from any of the CS departments. It would take 3-4 days to update after you changed it. 

While it was fun to play around to see where you'd end up on different lists, just a note: The current economic situation and layoffs aside, I know my department likes to binge on the new list for the first 6 months or so, and then likes to let the list expire before they hire more...food for thought before you want to go changing your lists every couple days.

If you can find it on your login account, I wouldn't worry until the list is posted. From what I remember, there was little on there to mess around with anyways, so if you can't find it its most likely not there yet.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I think because the scores are not tallied yet, the lists haven't been created because I dont see that option on the site. A town I had'nt considered, just got a new Chief that I'm friendly with, so I wanted to make sure Id be on the list for consideration for that town. The whole CS process is kind of convoluded to me, so figured Id check on here for the expert advice!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Figured as much, thanks for clearing that up. I just didnt want to end up "too late" on anything, sounds like Ill have _plenty_ of time.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ya...more than you would like!



LawMan3 said:


> you will always have plenty of time in Massachusetts


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Hush said:


> A town I had'nt considered, just got a new Chief that I'm friendly with, so I wanted to make sure Id be on the list for consideration for that town.


Are aware of the whole state wide lay off list? I'm not trying to single you out, but I think it's really important that anyone thinking they are going to get hired off the CS open and competitive list understand this list. There are over 100 men and women on that list (and its likely to swell like a tick in after July 1st) and a lot of them are willing to relocate for work so to sum it up if I was trying to get on the job off the CS exam at this point I'd want my $100 back.


Hush said:


> The whole CS process is kind of convoluded to me, so figured Id check on here for the expert advice!


Everything about Civil Service is "murky, convoluted, and nebulous"


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Gotta try anything right? And I've got my fingers crossed for possible sponsorship and paying my own way thru an academy class....if and when the next one happens. What is the likelyhood/usefullness of that route in your opinion?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If you can get the MPOC done then I think you stand a real good shot with the non-CS towns and college PD's. In the fiscal nightmare that a lot of towns find themselves in they would jump at the chance to hire someone that they wouldn't have to pay to train. If that is an option for you and you can take the financial beating (5 months without a paycheck) it definitely will benefit your career and it will set you apart for a lot of applicants that you will be competing with.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Good to know, thanks! It's definately important enough to me to take that route if necessary. Any idea how the MA Cert is considered nationwide? Not in place of other training, but will having been through an academy carry any weight?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Having been through a legit, certified academy ALWAYS helps, regardless of any state or municipality you are going for.



Hush said:


> Good to know, thanks! It's definately important enough to me to take that route if necessary. Any idea how the MA Cert is considered nationwide? Not in place of other training, but will having been through an academy carry any weight?


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

L4G81 said:


> Having been through a legit, certified academy ALWAYS helps, regardless of any state or municipality you are going for.


Try and tell MA that. I'm not even getting callbacks for interviews at college PD's/Hospitals.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, NORMALLY they are good....with this shit economy, things are a little different in the playing field unfortunately....



FordMustang said:


> Try and tell MA that. I'm not even getting callbacks for interviews at college PD's/Hospitals.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

It's a flooded job market. I have probably applied for all of the same jobs as you have Ford, and I haven't heard anything except the occasional thanks but no thanks e-mail/letter.


----------



## Mike7913 (Nov 16, 2008)

You also need to have Veteran status to even have a shot on a CS PD.


----------



## RTC#306 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mike7913 said:


> You also need to have Veteran status to even have a shot on a CS PD.


It certainly makes things a lot easier, however in a busy municipality it is possible to get on without vet status..

Just score high...9/10 band. And keep your nose clean while gaining as much training and experience as possible to make you a stronger candidate.

In a small town, without vet you could be out of luck.....

I am a non vet with a 9 band and I am ranked 4th in my town....

But my town hasn't been hiring so I am S.O.L so far myself..


----------

